# My camper project



## xantax73 (Oct 22, 2009)

Couple of pics of my van, will post as work progresses this is my first conversion so I am learning as I go.The "plan" is to have a usable camper/dayvan in about ten weeks, obviously not as grand as some on here but we all have to start somewhere, the idea is to bulid on a budget of about £500.00.

We have had many a caravan in the past but as there is just my wife and I we fancied a camper but thought we would go down this route and if we like it we would invest in something else in the future.



Van as bought earlier this month, in glorious faded signal red.






Plan of furniture layout, although in reality will probably be nothing like ths,





Insulation fitted to roof, tape there whilst glue sets, used bubble foil on roof and floor, B&Q loft insulation behind ply lining.





Carpet going up on roof and walls


----------



## Firefox (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice work! I've used the space blanket loft insulation in my build too. Looking forward to seeing it as it progresses


----------



## ellisboy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello Xantax73! welcome to this excellent site.I think you should hold the conversion for a while as your van could earn you some money.BNP Britian Needs Postmen!!


----------



## BedfordMJ (Oct 22, 2009)

Good luck it can be done and again someone who may have use of the sbmcc


----------



## xantax73 (Oct 23, 2009)

Bit of an update, finished all framework for seats/kitchen/wardrobe covered with 6mm mdf and carpet, seat backrest in place. We bought some foam and material for the cushion which my wife is in the process of making.
















I intend to fit cupboard doors at a later date as I need do some mot jobs done on the van whilst I can.


----------

